

Show HN: Taskfort – A hostable kanban solution at www.taskfort.com - timnuwin

Taskfort is open for beta right now..<p>A couple of key points, once you purchase the license you will have full access to the source-code, it also supports real-time editing of the same kanban board courtesy of socket.io.
======
selamin
I'm curious about how you're doing per user pricing. If the source is open,
how are you enforcing limits on the number of users? Is a portion of the code
base closed source? Or are you just using the honor system? I'm asking because
I sell hostable software too and I've been thinking about per user pricing for
a while, but I haven't made the switch yet.

~~~
timnuwin
I just released the beta version of the site so I don't have any data-points
yet. But I'm hopefully going to bank on enterprises mostly purchasing the
software, and those are going to be entities that I know will most likely
respect the per-user contracts. The entire source-code will be available to
the customer once they purchase the license. I've had to make a lot of hacks
when tailoring 3rd party software with pieces of their code closed-source, so
I hope to alleviate that pain for other developers.

What type of software do you sell, and how are you currently charging clients?

------
hiharryhere
Would love to see some screenshots/demo video. Great to see you're opening up
the source for customisation. Does this mean it will be open-source, or just
open to internal customisation?

My ultra-pedantic feedback would be to change: The Most Simple kanban board
out there. to The simplest Kanban board out there.

~~~
timnuwin
Thanks for the feedback. It will be open for just internal customization for
customers. This was a huge pain-point for me when dealing with 3rd party
software vendors.

I will implement that word change later and possibly get some screenshots up!
Users are free to check out the board in action here w/ no signup:
[https://www.taskfort.com/view/10](https://www.taskfort.com/view/10)

------
thoughtpalette
Think it's a great idea. Not a fan that your site prevents mouse scrolling on
my machine. Mac/Chrome 38

~~~
timnuwin
Thanks thoughtpalette for the feedback. I will add that issue to the kanban
developer board!

-added to the backlog card-

[https://www.taskfort.com/view/10](https://www.taskfort.com/view/10)

~~~
thoughtpalette
Perfect reply given this context. ;}

------
timnuwin
Clickable link: [https://www.taskfort.com](https://www.taskfort.com)

------
jbob2000
What is wrong with Trello?

~~~
timnuwin
Trello's pretty awesome, but there's no hosted version. Jira has a hosted
kanban version but that's a tank. A lot of enterprises in the financial
industry can't use 3rd party web-apps because they're hosted on someone else's
server.

